# Brisbane Tinnie and Tackle Show



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi guys and girls,
Well its that time again, and the 4WD, Camping, Caravaning and Fishing Show season begins again with the famous Brisbane Tinnie and Tackle Show at the RNA Showground.
We (HobieCat Australasia) will be there again with our award winning show display, and the mighty Mal Gray of Sunstate Hobie .
There'll be the entire range of Hobie kayaks on display, including of course the Tandem Island, PA12 and the pocket rockets that are the Revolution 11 and Quest 11.
For those interested in something a bit different - standing on the water as opposed to sitting on it - there will also be a selection of the all new 2013 Hobie Stand Up Paddleboards which, as well as the lightning quick 12'6" Race Board and the high performance Torque Range, we will also have on display a couple of models of the ATRII Series - super stable and super light boards which come fitted with tie-down points that make these boards perfect for the emerging, and seriously fun sport of SUP fishing.
We'll also have a comprehensive range of Hobie Parts and Accessories on display, not forgetting a fully working Lowrance display, and the guys on hand will be more than happy to talk you through all of what we have on offer, or indeed answer any questions you might have about your existing or future Hobie kayak.
Hope you guys can make it along to see us,
Best regards,
Greg


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUnwrZQAABPfgAAQQGeigKEBHAA/796gIABkRU/TVNpqeak9I08mo9DU2p+ihEynpNBoDQDRkB6i3KC+Ov7lHarLZlysTOzeH0pJSFU4RkHjaR7jIQEdKxKDwVOHkRx0jbJ1mRycZ4R6Oq0iSbwmnDRRZXhhQ2z205GFZu+FGkJhgVQIi1OYSlsEvxdyRThQkEnwrZQ=


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

There is also the ABT Bream Invitational Comp on at the show, Guessing the weighin would be around 2- 2.30 ish I believe hosted by Paul Worseling


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

The comp run in conjunction with the show is a pretty good thing. Last year they had a number of the experienced comp guys giving presentations at the show on techniques for chasing bream etc...

The tackle stores at the show can be a little hit and miss. The "RRP" on a lot of products seem to skyrocket, so they look appealing when they're discounted by 20-30%. I remember seeing a Pflueger Trion with a RRP around the $200 mark last year.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Any show specials Smeg?
> 
> This weekend, Friday to Sunday (15th-17th) at the RNA, for those who want a bit of yak/boat/fishing porn.
> 
> Red.


As you'd all expect, history will be repeating and there will certainly be, let's say, 'advantages' to heading to the Hobie stand with some of your hard earned this weekend!
I still remember being that classic noobie heading to the Sydney Boat show all those years ago with the sole purpose of buying the kayak that started it all for me, a Revolution in Moss colour, and with the hope of scoring a bit extra too. I left the show absolutely stoked with the additional package the Sailing Scene boys put together for me, and the rest is history!

Get on down there people!
Regards,
Smeg


----------

